

Making it as an Indie Developer - qzervaas
http://gabrielhauber.net/devBlog/2015/05/09/making-it-as-an-indie/index.html

======
chmaynard
I really dislike the term "Indie", for the same reason I wince when people
call Tim Lincecum "Timmy".

What's wrong with Independent?

